# Preferred Macronutrient Ratio for losing BF



## Belle1984 (Jul 26, 2008)

What would you consider to be the best carb, protein and fat ratio for losing body fat?

At the moment im trying carb/cal cycling at the moment, basically following the below

1 day high carb - cals at maintenance level (2071)

Protein kept around 150 -200g

Fats low on this day (<20%)

followed by >>

3 days low/no carb - cals 500 below maintence level (1570)

Carbs below 100g

Protein kept around 150 -200

Fats at reasonable level (40%)

Ive noticed a change in my body shape.. not soo much on the scale though - but then again, this is all very new to me so im prepared to accept that a 'dramatic' change is going to take time.

Your comments please....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

TBH your metabolism answers this rather than someone on a PC

many people dont diet well off high carbs, many dont diet well off low carbs

Put some stats up

put some meal choices up

put some training ideas up

that should help the puzzle a little easier


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

It's individual, a large percentage of the population react in a similar manner (I've seen the figure 75% banded around a lot) but it still leaves the other quarter reacting in a totally different manner. Naturally there are then many shades of grey. Sorry I know its a sh1t answer but its the correct one  .


----------



## Belle1984 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> TBH your metabolism answers this rather than someone on a PC
> 
> many people dont diet well off high carbs, many dont diet well off low carbs
> 
> ...


5'5 F

147lbs - believe im around 26+% BF

Typical day;

Meal 1 (PreWO) 30g Protein Powder, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 2 30g Protein Powder, apple or 1/2 cup oats

Meal 3 Chicken breast/tuna, with salad/veg

Meal 4 Chicken breast/tuna, with salad/veg

Meal 5 Chicken breast/tuna, with salad/veg + 1/2 - 1tbsp Udos oil

Meal 6 Chicken breat/tuna, with salad/veg + 1/2 - tbsp Udos oil

Split training over 3 days;

Day 1 Legs + Calves + Delts - 15-30 mins steady cardio

Day 2 Back + Biceps - 15 - 30 mins steady cardio

Day 3 Chest + Triceps - 15 - 30 mins steady cardio

Lift as heavy as I can.. typically 3 sets, varying the reps (10 -15) depending on mood/energy/time(!)

Previously being a 'typical' female who believed that putting less in your mouth was the answer - I now realise that, to ultimately gain a better/more defined physique, this is not the case. Trying to find the answer or correct path seems for me to be quite troublesome. This, however hasnt put me off reaching my goals.. I am still determined!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Whats you somatotype? Ecto/meso/endo?


----------



## Belle1984 (Jul 26, 2008)

Im not entirely sure, but I think im a mixture of an meso and endo.. sadly more endo than Id really like to be


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Belle1984 said:


> Im not entirely sure, but I think im a mixture of an meso and endo.. sadly more endo than Id really like to be


Endo's tend to be carb sensitive so really you have two route you can follow, which is best will be decided by which macro split you can follow more consistantly.

Option 1 high protein/ medium carbs / medium fat 40/30/30

High protein diets are proven to give higher fat loss and greater muscle gain the low protein diets*. This break down allows for carbs but the majority should come from low GI sources. Fats should come from healthy fat sources and the by product of lean protein consumption.

*http://www.t-nation.com/article/most_recent/protein_more_muscle_less_guesswork

Option two TKD (Timed keto diet) high protein/ medium fat / carbs bellow 100g a day

On this option all carbs should come from fiberous sources such as green vegies, all grains, starchy carbs (potatoes etc), oats etc are dropped at all time except post workout. Protein is still kept high and alternative fat sources are used too boost calories (red meat, avacardo, asparagus, fish oils, olive oil, coconut oil, nuts etc)

While option two should be more sucsessful for your body type it requires more reasearch and more commitment so often more sucsess can be found with optio one which is much more forgiving on slip ups!

Key supplements for your body type:

Fish oils: They increase insulin sensitiviy and lower the GI of meals. Number 1 prioprity.

Protein powder: Increasing protein consumption will lower insulin response to meals, plus it tends to lower the total calories you eat per day (this is proven too just can not be ****d to dig up the link  )

other options: Green tea (increases metabolism), coconut oil (optimises thyroid output), rhodea rhosea (normalises hormones and boosts energy).


----------

